

Facebook Is Not Working On A Phone Just Like Google Was Not Working On A Phone - p01nd3xt3r
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/19/facebook-phone/

======
sabj
I can see good reasons for Facebook to build a phone, and would bet even money
that that's what they're doing right now. However...

Media: "Facebook is making a phone!?"

FB: "No, absolutely not. Definitely not."

Media: "Well, that's exactly what you _would_ say if you were making a secret
phone!"

FB: "..."

I think Facebook is likely at least considering making a phone, and mocking
something up in its skunkworks. I don't know that it would be very good,
though. Only time, or lovely leaks to Palo Alto bars, will tell!

------
p01nd3xt3r
I dont know (or care) if they are making a phone but I think it makes sense
for them to. In the new yorker article Zuckerberg said he "imagines Facebook
as, eventually, a layer underneath almost every electronic device." and phones
are and will probably remain the most dominant communication / social device.

